# Venezuela has a problem that bothers even the moonbats at the Beeb.



## Deplorable Yankee

Jul 09 2019
*Venezuela Has a Problem That Bothers the BBC*
Venezuela has a problem that bothers even the moonbats at the Beeb.

We have been reading for years now about how socialism caused the ruin of the country; how people in the country with the world’s largest proven oil reserves have to wait in line for many hours or even days to get gasoline; how people have been forced to scavenge for water in drains and sewers; how healthcare has become nonexistent; how violence is endemic; how packs of hungry children roam the streets; how people have been reduced to eating zoo animals; how horses are poached for food; how Venezuelans even eat donkeys; how inflation has gotten so far out of hand that the government lops five zeroes at a time off the currency; how AIDS has been exploding; how the Maduro Diet caused Venezuelans to lose on average 24 pounds in a year; how even hotels ration toilet paper; how not even Christmas can cheer up the gloom; how the socialist regime forces its victims to eat excrement; how the authorities run over protesters; how the fat cat socialist rulers dance while the country descends into chaos; how Venezuelans can be arrested for baking sweet rolls, even as criminals preside over the streets; how even soldiers are reduced to rooting through garbage for something to eat; how other soldiers steal goats for food; how a mass grave was discovered at Venezuela’s largest prison; how the recent wealthiest country in Latin America became the poorest country in the Western Hemisphere.

Liberals shrug and continue to push us down the same path Venezuela took. You can’t make a socialist omelet without breaking a few eggs. See how enlightened Maduro is as he cranks up the minimum wage!

But maybe the liberal establishment will change its tune, now that Venezuela has a problem progressives can relate to. Bleats a BBC headline:

*Venezuela’s Transgender Community Fears Hormone Shortages*

Have a hanky handy; this tugs on the heartstrings:

André Bellorín has fought a long battle for the body that matches [her delusional] identity.

[She] has been through two operations, a bitter conflict with [her] mother and an expensive course of hormone treatment in [her] hometown, Caracas, Venezuela.

But now [she] fears [she] may lose all the progress [she] has made.

“My beard has stopped growing on some parts of my face and my hips are broadening again,” [she] says.

André’s body is changing because [she] is failing to take the hormones [she] needs.

If “André” doesn’t get the hormones she “needs,” she might backslide into something more closely resembling a normal girl. The Beeb admits that the “political crisis” (i.e., socialist rule) is to blame.

Further exasperating the BBC, Venezuela does not recognize homosexual liaisons as marriages or even as civil partnerships.

Once again, socialists aimed at utopia and missed. But next time, they will get it right. When the radicalized Democrat Party has the leverage, it will impose true socialism. Then America will be just like Venezuela, except with lots of gay marriage and transsexuals.

On a tip from Steve T.
Tons o links in that small article knock yourselves out @
Venezuela Has a Problem That Bothers the BBC - Moonbattery


----------



## Old Man Grumbles

.....next week they'll be begging for asylum in the U.S.

smh


----------



## fncceo

In America ... we never have hormone shortages...


----------



## Pete7469

At one time the Soviets were top oil producers.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

fncceo said:


> In America ... we never have hormone shortages...


Do you like hot dogs ? 
Lyme is that you ? or Chicago Lyme 
FF!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Pete7469 said:


> At one time the Soviets were top oil producers.




Its been a 3 way back n forth for awhile now


----------



## fncceo

Deplorable Yankee said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America ... we never have hormone shortages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like hot dogs ?
> Lyme is that you ? or Chicago Lyme
> FF!
Click to expand...


I like kosher hot dogs.


----------



## Bleipriester

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Jul 09 2019
> *Venezuela Has a Problem That Bothers the BBC*
> Venezuela has a problem that bothers even the moonbats at the Beeb.
> 
> We have been reading for years now about how socialism caused the ruin of the country; how people in the country with the world’s largest proven oil reserves have to wait in line for many hours or even days to get gasoline; how people have been forced to scavenge for water in drains and sewers; how healthcare has become nonexistent; how violence is endemic; how packs of hungry children roam the streets; how people have been reduced to eating zoo animals; how horses are poached for food; how Venezuelans even eat donkeys; how inflation has gotten so far out of hand that the government lops five zeroes at a time off the currency; how AIDS has been exploding; how the Maduro Diet caused Venezuelans to lose on average 24 pounds in a year; how even hotels ration toilet paper; how not even Christmas can cheer up the gloom; how the socialist regime forces its victims to eat excrement; how the authorities run over protesters; how the fat cat socialist rulers dance while the country descends into chaos; how Venezuelans can be arrested for baking sweet rolls, even as criminals preside over the streets; how even soldiers are reduced to rooting through garbage for something to eat; how other soldiers steal goats for food; how a mass grave was discovered at Venezuela’s largest prison; how the recent wealthiest country in Latin America became the poorest country in the Western Hemisphere.
> 
> Liberals shrug and continue to push us down the same path Venezuela took. You can’t make a socialist omelet without breaking a few eggs. See how enlightened Maduro is as he cranks up the minimum wage!
> 
> But maybe the liberal establishment will change its tune, now that Venezuela has a problem progressives can relate to. Bleats a BBC headline:
> 
> *Venezuela’s Transgender Community Fears Hormone Shortages*
> 
> Have a hanky handy; this tugs on the heartstrings:
> 
> André Bellorín has fought a long battle for the body that matches [her delusional] identity.
> 
> [She] has been through two operations, a bitter conflict with [her] mother and an expensive course of hormone treatment in [her] hometown, Caracas, Venezuela.
> 
> But now [she] fears [she] may lose all the progress [she] has made.
> 
> “My beard has stopped growing on some parts of my face and my hips are broadening again,” [she] says.
> 
> André’s body is changing because [she] is failing to take the hormones [she] needs.
> 
> If “André” doesn’t get the hormones she “needs,” she might backslide into something more closely resembling a normal girl. The Beeb admits that the “political crisis” (i.e., socialist rule) is to blame.
> 
> Further exasperating the BBC, Venezuela does not recognize homosexual liaisons as marriages or even as civil partnerships.
> 
> Once again, socialists aimed at utopia and missed. But next time, they will get it right. When the radicalized Democrat Party has the leverage, it will impose true socialism. Then America will be just like Venezuela, except with lots of gay marriage and transsexuals.
> 
> On a tip from Steve T.
> Tons o links in that small article knock yourselves out @
> Venezuela Has a Problem That Bothers the BBC - Moonbattery


Are all animals eaten up already? I mean, at one point the Venezuelans must die of hunger if that´s true what you say. Still not happening after 6 years of nothing to eat?
So liberals will starve them too. With a welfare program?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

fncceo said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America ... we never have hormone shortages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like hot dogs ?
> Lyme is that you ? or Chicago Lyme
> FF!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like kosher hot dogs.
Click to expand...


And Ketchup is blasphemy


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bleipriester said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jul 09 2019
> *Venezuela Has a Problem That Bothers the BBC*
> Venezuela has a problem that bothers even the moonbats at the Beeb.
> 
> We have been reading for years now about how socialism caused the ruin of the country; how people in the country with the world’s largest proven oil reserves have to wait in line for many hours or even days to get gasoline; how people have been forced to scavenge for water in drains and sewers; how healthcare has become nonexistent; how violence is endemic; how packs of hungry children roam the streets; how people have been reduced to eating zoo animals; how horses are poached for food; how Venezuelans even eat donkeys; how inflation has gotten so far out of hand that the government lops five zeroes at a time off the currency; how AIDS has been exploding; how the Maduro Diet caused Venezuelans to lose on average 24 pounds in a year; how even hotels ration toilet paper; how not even Christmas can cheer up the gloom; how the socialist regime forces its victims to eat excrement; how the authorities run over protesters; how the fat cat socialist rulers dance while the country descends into chaos; how Venezuelans can be arrested for baking sweet rolls, even as criminals preside over the streets; how even soldiers are reduced to rooting through garbage for something to eat; how other soldiers steal goats for food; how a mass grave was discovered at Venezuela’s largest prison; how the recent wealthiest country in Latin America became the poorest country in the Western Hemisphere.
> 
> Liberals shrug and continue to push us down the same path Venezuela took. You can’t make a socialist omelet without breaking a few eggs. See how enlightened Maduro is as he cranks up the minimum wage!
> 
> But maybe the liberal establishment will change its tune, now that Venezuela has a problem progressives can relate to. Bleats a BBC headline:
> 
> *Venezuela’s Transgender Community Fears Hormone Shortages*
> 
> Have a hanky handy; this tugs on the heartstrings:
> 
> André Bellorín has fought a long battle for the body that matches [her delusional] identity.
> 
> [She] has been through two operations, a bitter conflict with [her] mother and an expensive course of hormone treatment in [her] hometown, Caracas, Venezuela.
> 
> But now [she] fears [she] may lose all the progress [she] has made.
> 
> “My beard has stopped growing on some parts of my face and my hips are broadening again,” [she] says.
> 
> André’s body is changing because [she] is failing to take the hormones [she] needs.
> 
> If “André” doesn’t get the hormones she “needs,” she might backslide into something more closely resembling a normal girl. The Beeb admits that the “political crisis” (i.e., socialist rule) is to blame.
> 
> Further exasperating the BBC, Venezuela does not recognize homosexual liaisons as marriages or even as civil partnerships.
> 
> Once again, socialists aimed at utopia and missed. But next time, they will get it right. When the radicalized Democrat Party has the leverage, it will impose true socialism. Then America will be just like Venezuela, except with lots of gay marriage and transsexuals.
> 
> On a tip from Steve T.
> Tons o links in that small article knock yourselves out @
> Venezuela Has a Problem That Bothers the BBC - Moonbattery
> 
> 
> 
> Are all animals eaten up already? I mean, at one point the Venezuelans must die of hunger if that´s true what you say. Still not happening after 6 years of nothing to eat?
> So liberals will starve them too. With a welfare program?
Click to expand...



Welcome to democratic socialism just barely enough to survive on


----------



## Bleipriester

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jul 09 2019
> *Venezuela Has a Problem That Bothers the BBC*
> Venezuela has a problem that bothers even the moonbats at the Beeb.
> 
> We have been reading for years now about how socialism caused the ruin of the country; how people in the country with the world’s largest proven oil reserves have to wait in line for many hours or even days to get gasoline; how people have been forced to scavenge for water in drains and sewers; how healthcare has become nonexistent; how violence is endemic; how packs of hungry children roam the streets; how people have been reduced to eating zoo animals; how horses are poached for food; how Venezuelans even eat donkeys; how inflation has gotten so far out of hand that the government lops five zeroes at a time off the currency; how AIDS has been exploding; how the Maduro Diet caused Venezuelans to lose on average 24 pounds in a year; how even hotels ration toilet paper; how not even Christmas can cheer up the gloom; how the socialist regime forces its victims to eat excrement; how the authorities run over protesters; how the fat cat socialist rulers dance while the country descends into chaos; how Venezuelans can be arrested for baking sweet rolls, even as criminals preside over the streets; how even soldiers are reduced to rooting through garbage for something to eat; how other soldiers steal goats for food; how a mass grave was discovered at Venezuela’s largest prison; how the recent wealthiest country in Latin America became the poorest country in the Western Hemisphere.
> 
> Liberals shrug and continue to push us down the same path Venezuela took. You can’t make a socialist omelet without breaking a few eggs. See how enlightened Maduro is as he cranks up the minimum wage!
> 
> But maybe the liberal establishment will change its tune, now that Venezuela has a problem progressives can relate to. Bleats a BBC headline:
> 
> *Venezuela’s Transgender Community Fears Hormone Shortages*
> 
> Have a hanky handy; this tugs on the heartstrings:
> 
> André Bellorín has fought a long battle for the body that matches [her delusional] identity.
> 
> [She] has been through two operations, a bitter conflict with [her] mother and an expensive course of hormone treatment in [her] hometown, Caracas, Venezuela.
> 
> But now [she] fears [she] may lose all the progress [she] has made.
> 
> “My beard has stopped growing on some parts of my face and my hips are broadening again,” [she] says.
> 
> André’s body is changing because [she] is failing to take the hormones [she] needs.
> 
> If “André” doesn’t get the hormones she “needs,” she might backslide into something more closely resembling a normal girl. The Beeb admits that the “political crisis” (i.e., socialist rule) is to blame.
> 
> Further exasperating the BBC, Venezuela does not recognize homosexual liaisons as marriages or even as civil partnerships.
> 
> Once again, socialists aimed at utopia and missed. But next time, they will get it right. When the radicalized Democrat Party has the leverage, it will impose true socialism. Then America will be just like Venezuela, except with lots of gay marriage and transsexuals.
> 
> On a tip from Steve T.
> Tons o links in that small article knock yourselves out @
> Venezuela Has a Problem That Bothers the BBC - Moonbattery
> 
> 
> 
> Are all animals eaten up already? I mean, at one point the Venezuelans must die of hunger if that´s true what you say. Still not happening after 6 years of nothing to eat?
> So liberals will starve them too. With a welfare program?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to democratic socialism just barely enough to survive on
Click to expand...

You need a CLAP box?


----------



## basquebromance

Save VENEZUELA NOW !!‼️‼️

let's do it together: USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------

